# Some SOLA power supplies fell into my lap - any good?



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

So I've lucked into 4 (possibility of more in the future) SOLA SDP 3-15-100T Power Supplies.

I found their specs on the SOLA/Hevi-Duty website: http://www.solaheviduty.com/products/powersupplies/sdp/sdp%20specs.htm

Can anybody here in the know tell me if these are useful for any audio geekery? I know these are fairly high quality, but that may not translate into "good for audio." I don't know enough to tell from the specs what's good and what it would mean for potential DIY or mod projects. The original destination for these were computer control systems in commercial/industrial ovens.


----------



## dane (Aug 30, 2007)

Guess it depends on what you want to do with them.. the particular model you have (3-15-100T) is good for 15V (adjustable between 12V - 15V) with output power up to 4.2A (@ 12V output) or 3.4A (@ 15V), which is approx. 50W output... What's nice is they estimate upwards of 86+ % efficiency and that they are protected from overload, open-circuit, AND short-circuit ... 

So if you need a good solid AC/DC converter, you've got one. 15V output isn't really enough to drive speaker outputs, if you were thinking about a DIY amplifier.. but it would be more than plenty for a pre-pro.. though you MAY need to use two of them, and have one supply +15VDC and the other -15VDC (if they can be floated away from earth-ground) ..

All that said, we could probably use them here in our office for electronics debugging if you end up not ever using them... 

..dane


----------



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

Yeah, I was thinking more of a preamp or some such thing - probably as part of a kit since I don't have the chops to come up with something on my own - or potentially as an upgrade to something existing.

If I can't use them I'll try to sell them. They run $125 new, (according to a cursory search) so they should have some resale value. They're basically new. They were in prototypes of a new model of commercial oven, and when the prototypes are dismantled after being tweaked or moved to production the electronics can't be reused. My dad saved these for me.


----------



## dane (Aug 30, 2007)

woofersus said:


> They were in prototypes of a new model of commercial oven, and when the prototypes are dismantled after being tweaked or moved to production the electronics can't be reused. My dad saved these for me.


Wow, send some my way from the next prototype! 

..dane


----------

